

A Wearable That Lets You Charge Your Gadgets by Jerking Off - suvozit
http://gizmodo.com/finally-a-wearable-that-lets-you-charge-your-gadgets-b-1688232359

======
codinpsycho
Dude, forget jerking off, this thing will be awesome for dancers, so much of
kinetic energy !!

------
ibps
Man-power: Power is in your hand :)

